# Suggestion



## Skoonk (Dec 25, 2012)

Hello, TCoD, I have a suggestion for the forums; we should have a blog section. A blog section where members can post about there lives, the forum, or ALIENS(I don't know,someone might)


----------



## Butterfree (Dec 25, 2012)

This should be in Forum Discussion; as you note, it's a suggestion for the _forums_, not the main site.

I don't really see the need for a special section as it is - we already have the Laughing and Coughing Cupboards where people share happy or unpleasant happenings from their lives, the Miscellaneous Discussion and Silliness sections where general discussion-sparking thoughts could be posted, the Writing section where you can share thoughts or essays, the Other Creativity section... If there is significant interest in having dedicated blog threads, I could make a section for it, but currently I don't really see the point.


----------



## ultraviolet (Dec 26, 2012)

I don't understand why you would want this feature on a forum when there are websites dedicated to this purpose that do it a lot better and are easy to link to. Isn't that what LiveJournal is for?


----------



## Skoonk (Dec 28, 2012)

Oh. Sowwy! And as for LiveJournal, what?


----------

